# New Skin Bug Reports



## Tazmo (Mar 11, 2013)

Today we have launched a new skin, but it is very much still in BETA mode, and I'm sure there are inevitably some bugs. Please report any bugs here that pertain to this skin. Also note that your opinion of it sucking does not count as a bug report. Many thanks as usual! 

If for some reason it is NOT your default skin, you can view it here:


We are also aware that it kind of sucks in IE at the moment. But if it looks worse than you'd expect something to look in IE, please let us know.

The old skin "Orange" is still available, but it's almost 10 years old, obsolete, and will no longer be supported.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 11, 2013)

This just freaked me out. How come I can still see it but I have skins off?


but it's far too wide.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 11, 2013)

Mochi said:


> it sucks.
> 
> it looks like a noob skin



NOT a bug report!


----------



## Shaz (Mar 11, 2013)

mochi trolling tazmo


as for bugs, isn't it supposed to show what section you're in at the top of the thread when you're actually in a thread?


----------



## Mochi (Mar 11, 2013)

why is the warning that my pm is 91% full so big? I thought it was an annoying add


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 11, 2013)

Sadly when the old skin was made 10 years ago it was borderline too wide for those monitors at 780px wide.

If you have a computer made in the last 5 years, this skin should fit fine. If you still use 1024 x 768 there's something wrong with you, not the skin.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 11, 2013)

LMJ said:


> How bout instead of making a new skin, you upgrade the forum software like I have been asking since 2004?



I want to, but Mbxx won't allow it. So, setup a petition.


----------



## Slayer (Mar 11, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> If you have a computer made in the last 5 years, this skin should fit fine. If you still use 1024 x 768 there's something wrong with you, not the skin.



Most phones and tablets have that resolution, though.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 11, 2013)

LMJ said:


> The petition started like 7 years ago.



Well, the Germans don't have a long history of responding to petitions favorably.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 11, 2013)

Avatar no longer shows in user profiles?

*Edit:* Actually it does in IE9. I'm using Opera 12.14. Oh well.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Deimos said:


> Avatar no longer shows in user profiles?



Hmm, I still see avatars in user profiles.  Please provide us with a screenshot.


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2013)

Deimos said:


> Avatar no longer shows in user profiles?



I can still see avatars on user profiles.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 11, 2013)

^ Should have tried with another browser first. I think it's just Opera being weird as usual.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Deimos said:


> ^ Should have tried with another browser first. I think it's just Opera being weird as usual.



Not too sure about that.  I'm currently using Opera Next and so far I'm experiencing no problems with avatars showing up in user profiles.  Does the problem exist in every user profile for you?


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 11, 2013)

And just in case you don't think we do research what browsers 90% of people use, it should fit on the VAST majority.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Shaz said:


> as for bugs, isn't it supposed to show what section you're in at the top of the thread when you're actually in a thread?



That feature has been added now.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 11, 2013)

It's not the content blocker either. Tried disabling it too.

*Edit:* Yes, all profiles are like that.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This just freaked me out. How come I can still see it but I have skins off?



I'm not entirely sure but it might be because of how the No Skins user group works in removing most aspects of a skin.  I'll try to see if I can get someone who knows that user group to give you a better answer. 



Deimos said:


> It's not the content blocker either. Tried disabling it too.
> 
> *Edit:* Yes, all profiles are like that.



Could you try clearing your cache?


----------



## Deimos (Mar 11, 2013)

^ That worked! Nothing to report then.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Solaris.


----------



## Xin (Mar 11, 2013)

The "text-decoration: underline" color doesn't fit for mods:


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 11, 2013)

No way to minimize "Current Active Users" at the bottom of the forum index? I always found it too large to be useful.

Also: Last post column in UCP for subscribed threads is very narrow. Widen it a bit please, it'll be easier to read and most thread titles aren't that long anyway. It's a problem in FF19.02, looks fine in Chrome.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm on Kakashi beta and have the Yammy skin from community custom skins enabled, yet the new skin has combined with my current one and over taken the banner and part of the page. This is meant to be a separate skin is it not?

I cannot post screen cap just yet, I will be able to later.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2013)

There's no Blog button.


----------



## Aazadan (Mar 11, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> Sadly when the old skin was made 10 years ago it was borderline too wide for those monitors at 780px wide.
> 
> If you have a computer made in the last 5 years, this skin should fit fine. If you still use 1024 x 768 there's something wrong with you, not the skin.



Almost every netbook, tablet, and and phone uses 1024 wide or smaller.  The netbook I usually visit the site with uses 1024x600.  IPads are 1024x768.  1024 is only outdated on desktops.



Tazmo said:


> And just in case you don't think we do research what browsers 90% of people use, it should fit on the VAST majority.



Your own research there shows  1165087 views in the top 10 most popular resolutions.  195471 of those use page width's of 1024 or less, that's 16.7% of viewers.  I rather like the theme but the page is very unfriendly on my netbook which is what I use for 90% of my viewing of this site.  Instead you might do better to add some media queries and only load the new theme if the browser is wide enough.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2013)

Not sure if a bug or just the way the forum is set up before here it goes..

- I have a custom skin, meant for the Kakashi BETA one
- upon clicking the link to view the new skin the forum became a botched fusion of the new skin and my custom one
- options still said I was in the Kakashi skin
- I ended up shuffling through different skins and then back to the Kakashi one until the issue "resolved" itself.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Not sure if a bug or just the way the forum is set up before here it goes..
> 
> - I have a custom skin, meant for the Kakashi BETA one
> - upon clicking the link to view the new skin the forum became a botched fusion of the new skin and my custom one
> ...



Not really a bug.  If you are using a custom css skin for the Kakashi skin through one of the various ways to do so then that custom skin will still work on the other NF skins though it may not be optimal.  For example:



That's a skin that use for the Akatsuki skin, it will still work on the new skin because custom skins work by overwriting whatever skin a website is using and not just a specific skin.

Edit Options will still say that you are using the Kakashi skin because that is the default skin that you have set for yourself.  Changing your skin through other means like the link Tazmo provided won't change that.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 12, 2013)

New skin surprised me. I literally had to check if it was the same site for a moment. 

Semi-unrelated, but is there any way to set a particular skin as a default?


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 12, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> New skin surprised me. I literally had to check if it was the same site for a moment.
> 
> Semi-unrelated, but is there any way to set a particular skin as a default?



Do you mean for yourself?  All you have to do is go to your User Control Panel and then click on "Edit Options" under "Settings and Options."  At the bottom of the page is "Miscellaneous Options," which has the skin option.  Chose one from the dropdown menu and you will see that skin every time you log in.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 12, 2013)

The pictures in each telegrams section do not show up.

And if it can be fixed, please remove the whitespace beneath the search box and above the user info box on regular pages. This one though is just my personal taste, so it may not be a real bug.


----------



## Ral (Mar 12, 2013)

Ral reporting in for buggery bugs.



Bug Control do you copy? Over.


----------



## Aazadan (Mar 12, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> New skin surprised me. I literally had to check if it was the same site for a moment.
> 
> Semi-unrelated, but is there any way to set a particular skin as a default?



In your userCP under options you can set the skin you would like to use as default.  It's tied to your account so whenever you're logged in on any computer, that's the skin it will use.

Unfortunately, that also means that with the way things are set up right now if you view on multiple devices (such as a netbook and a desktop, like I do) you can't use the new skin as it doesn't work well on smaller devices.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 12, 2013)

Blog link has been added to the navbar, and breadcrumbs previous to that. Keep bugs coming, screenshots are much appreciated!


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 12, 2013)

New skin looks nice.

But it seems the entire forum stretched (vertical scroll bar appears) to the point that I need to adjust my browser window so no content is cut off.

Basically the forum doesn't adjust to any window size.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2013)

Not really a bug, but can the quote boxes be made a little bit darker?

There's not enough contrast between the quotes and replies.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 13, 2013)

The quotes on other skins have "margin:20px; margin-top:5px" applied inline. (fyi, it can be shortened to "margin: 5px 20px 20px".) If this could be added to the new skin that'd be really nice because I'm used to the quote tag spacing in the old skins. It just seems "off", y'know?

This boils down the same problem as Patchouli above me, we just have different suggestions about how to solve it.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 13, 2013)

Using Firefox 19.0.2 on Windows 7 Ultimate x64:





1. When I collapse one of the blocks in the sidebar, the expand icon disappears and I can no longer expand it.
2. Names of users with long avatars in the friends block are cropped.

Anybody else getting this?


----------



## blue fox (Mar 13, 2013)

Oldschooler here.  I like the redesign, it is looking good, even on my iPhone.

I am not, however, seeing the telegrams image on the telegrams forum.  I always loved those.community images...so could you bring that back?  (Assuming my stupid phone isn't having issues showing it...)


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 13, 2013)

The quote background has been fixed!

And, not to sound out of the loop, but I have no idea what the "telegram images" are.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> And, not to sound out of the loop, but I have no idea what the "telegram images" are.



"Telegram images" are images that act as headers for some sections.  Example:



The staff usually changes these images to reflect current on-going events in the manga.  In the new skin these images don't appear:



It is because the space where those images appear doesn't exist in the new skin.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it necessary to have orange threads names? Why not black?


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 13, 2013)

Is there any way to change to the original, default, normal skin? I really hate the new one.


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 13, 2013)

freechoice33 said:


> Is there any way to change to the original, default, normal skin? I really hate the new one.





CrazyAries said:


> Do you mean for yourself?  All you have to do is go to your User Control Panel and then click on "Edit Options" under "Settings and Options."  At the bottom of the page is "Miscellaneous Options," which has the skin option.  Chose one from the dropdown menu and you will see that skin every time you log in.



Orange is the old default.



Deimos said:


> Using Firefox 19.0.2 on Windows 7 Ultimate x64:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, using Firefox 19.0.2 and Win 7 Home 64 bit and got the same thing when I tried.

Chrome is a little better

The expand icon isn't there, but a placeholder is and clicking it works to expand the section.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 13, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> The quote background has been fixed!


Thank you for that, I shall be using this as my default skin now. :33


----------



## JackFrost (Mar 13, 2013)

freechoice33 said:


> Is there any way to change to the original, default, normal skin? I really hate the new one.




I'm with this guy. I like the good old theme better


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 13, 2013)

^ Click the link and scroll down to the bottom 



change it to orange and save


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 13, 2013)

Nachal said:


> I'm with this guy. I like the good old theme better


User CP, Edit Options.

It's right there in black and white, guys. 


EDIT: ooh, ninja'd.


----------



## Ral (Mar 14, 2013)

Kikyo said:


> The expand icon isn't there, but a placeholder is and clicking it works to expand the section.



collapse_generic_collapsed.gif seems to be missing among the images.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2013)

Ral said:


> collapse_generic_collapsed.gif seems to be missing among the images.


That has been missing for AGES.

Exactly how does a file go missing anyway?


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 14, 2013)

How anyone can use anything other than KakashiBETA is beyond me. Is it really still in beta though?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 14, 2013)

We can't see telegrams images.



Major_Glory said:


> How anyone can use anything other than KakashiBETA is beyond me. Is it really still in beta though?



I love Kakashi but I can't stand that skin. It fucks up my eyes. 

Akatsuki is where its at.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 14, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I love Kakashi but I can't stand that skin. It fucks up my eyes.



This here. @__@ 

I prefer simple and light skins. I used the default Orange skin without complaint. I'd continue to use it because initially I didn't like this one much, but if I find the majority to use it, then I will too, get used to it as I have been since it was installed. I like to see how most others see things so that I know my posts or my sets don't look overly wonky to them.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 14, 2013)

Not to sound picky, but would it be possible to have the Quick Reply tag buttons from the Akatsuki skin also be available in this new one?


*Spoiler*: _Akatsuki Tags_ 





Has spoiler tags
strikethrough tags
youtube tags
google...video tags?
ymp3 tags





*Spoiler*: _Default Tags_ 





Lacks the above buttons. 






Tazmo said:


> The quote background has been fixed!
> 
> And, not to sound out of the loop, but I have no idea what the "telegram images" are.




Thanks, looking much better. :33


----------



## Solo (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh shit!! NF has updated!! Good stuff.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 15, 2013)

would it be possible for a:visited to be a slightly different shade or color?

I like that feature from the Kakashi skin and it's handy for jumping straight to where I was in a thread.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 17, 2013)

Ah I've a problem with the new default skin.

It seems in quick reply on profile pages, the colour picker button doesn't work. It will colour black, but the menu itself does not pop up when you try to select. Just thought I'd share that, I know it's minor~


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 26, 2013)

Ran into a problem.

The "Your PM Box is 90% full" font doesn't fit into the black window. Half of the text is below it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2013)

Post preview is different from final post appearance.

Preview:


Thread appearance:



On a related note, I really like that the excessive margins around spoiler buttons are gone. If this could be ported over to the other skins, that'd be great.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2013)

Also there's no image link to cron.php in the footer. It should look something like this


```
<div class="smallfont" align="center">
	<!-- Do not remove cronimage or your scheduled tasks will cease to function -->
	$cronimage
	<!-- Do not remove cronimage or your scheduled tasks will cease to function -->

	$vboptions[copyrighttext]
	</div>
```

Better fix this before people start to switch away from the old skins en-masse.


----------

